# weight of a cord of wood?



## OJ Rallye (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello,

Is there a listing of weights of wood?

Would a cord of mostly hardwood cutoffs from the box company weigh a ton? 4 dumpsters fills our dump truck.
The box company says that's about a full cord but have no idea what the weight would be.

Thanks
David


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Weight will vary greatly with how dry the wood is so I really can't answer.

one cord is 4' by 4' by 8' stacked tight


----------



## alabamared (May 23, 2005)

about.com forestry. almost 3 tons.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i know that a full pickup load piled up in the middle higher than the side panels is about 3/4 of a cord and makes my brother's truck sag almost as much as when i hauled 2100 lbs. of sand with it. (that poor half ton truck, lol)


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

The problem is a cord is a unit of volume.

One needs to adjust for air space, and water content, and density of the wood to try to compare one 'cord' to the next cord. It is more of an art than a science to get a good answer.

If your truck box is 128 cubic feet & the 4 dumpsters are filling it, you are getting a cord of wood.

If this wood is dimentional and has very little air space (as cut & split wood does) and was kiln dried (fcut/split wood is not) you might have more than an 'average' cord's worth of wood in your 128 cubic feet. Or, possibly the other way around.

It is hard to say exactly, one has to guess some at quality & air space.....

--->Paul


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

A cord of dry pine will be 5 times lighter than a cord of wet madrone...

If you really want to have fun, calculate the average difference in air temp between your house (desired) and the outside, figure that into BTU's... multiply by the average R-factor of your walls/ceiling/windows/doors, then figure a gallon of your chosen petroleum substance, multiply by the efficiency of your heater (a good propane forced air is around .72)... that's how many BTU's you need. Then find out how many BTU's are in a cord of your wood of choice and divide. That gives you (very roughly) how many cords of wood you need to heat the winter. SCARY!

disclaimer: Yes I know that latent heat is a factor and that the airtightness of the home is part of it and so forth... this is a ROUGH approximation. I came up with 6.5 cords of red oak and we only use 5... but that's pretty close using this method.

R


----------

